# Overpopulation, free overpopulation bumperstickers



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Yet another interesting article about this very serious issue: overpopulation http://www.postcarbon.org/Reader/PCR...Population.pdf

I have been thinking how can I gently raise the awareness and I found this person who mails people free overpopulation bumperstickers! http://www.tedtoal.net/opstickers/
I have ordered two green "Give Earth a break Stop Overpopulation" ones







. Now we can make a little difference every time we drive our cars


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am going to remind everyone that Activism is a debate free zone. If you don't agree with a cause, scroll on by. Please don't post to argue about it. If you have a counter cause you think is worthy, please submit a thread for posting!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got the bumperstickers and they look great







! We put one on out Jeep Liberty. But for my cute gold Hunday Elantra I ordered this one, in beige color http://www.zazzle.com/stopoverpopula...55345013514803 (our wonderful intacticist Ron Low helped me to make this custom one! thanks Ron!!). Looking forward to receiving it! Exciting


----------

